# IPv6 and (the new?) /etc/conf.d/net

## sedorox

Hi,

   I emerged world yesterday and got all updated. This morning when I turned my laptop on I got a message that I'm using old stuff in my /etc/conf.d/net. So I took a look at the new one, and updated accordingly. I also noticed changes/additions for IPv6 addresses and default route. So I figured I would try this. I orginaly set it up with dhcp and static ipv6, since my dorm/classes use dhcp. the v4 worked.. but v6 spit a error (paste in a min) , So I changed it to static v4 and v6, and still gave me the error. So I'm not sure if I'm suppose to put in something else.. or not. So anyway.. here's what I'm getting:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# hotplug_eth0="yes"

modules=( "iproute2" )

# You can also use IPv6 addresses

config_eth0=("dhcp"

             "2001:4830:2018:E2::2/64")

# Here's how todo routing if you need it - the below sets the default gateway

routes_eth0=(

        "10.0.0.2 via 10.100.31.56"

        "default via 2001:4830:2018:E2::1"

)

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

```

And the error:

```

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 10.100.31.73/24

 *     2001:4830:2018:E2::2/64

Broadcast can be set only for IPv4 addresses                                                   [ !! ] 

*   Adding routes

 *     10.0.0.2 via 10.100.31.56 ...                                                                     [ ok ] 

*     default via 2001:4830:2018:E2::1 ...

RTNETLINK answers: No route to host                                                                            

```

When I look, the IPv6 doesn't get added, so it seems for some reason the script is thinking about a broadcast? 

Any help would be nice  :Smile: 

----------

## m_sqrd

look at you net file again

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "2001:4830:2018:E2::2/64")
> 
> 

 

----------

## sedorox

 *m_sqrd wrote:*   

> look at you net file again
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> "2001:4830:2018:E2::2/64")
> ...

 

Thats currect. its /64, nothing else, its just like added /29 to a IP address... or /16, or whatever not. There is no reason (looking at it without digging the init.d apart) as to why its referring to broadcasts... /64 is the subnet....

----------

## m_sqrd

Yes I know that is a subnet but All the /etc/net.example here show no /xx on ipv6 address.

so I though I'd point to that but if  you say your new example file show it that way ok. sorry

----------

## sedorox

 *m_sqrd wrote:*   

> Yes I know that is a subnet but All the /etc/net.example here show no /xx on ipv6 address.
> 
> so I though I'd point to that but if  you say your new example file show it that way ok. sorry

 

I understand that, but if the address gets added as a /48 or /128.. or anything else, it wouldn't work correctly. I'll try it and let you know tho... hopefully I'm wrong.

----------

## sedorox

Ok, removing the /64 didn't make a difference.... So I'm not sure what it is.. maybe a error in the init script..

----------

## UberLord

Yes it's a bug. You can get updated files (iproute2, ifconfig) from http://dev.gentoo.org/~uberlord/baselayout and drop them into your /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d

----------

## sedorox

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Yes it's a bug. You can get updated files (iproute2, ifconfig) from http://dev.gentoo.org/~uberlord/baselayout and drop them into your /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d

 

Hey, thanks, worked perfectly. I was trying to look at the init stuff, I didn't know that stuff got moved into /lib... hehe, Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

 *sedorox wrote:*   

> Hey, thanks, worked perfectly. I was trying to look at the init stuff, I didn't know that stuff got moved into /lib... hehe, Thanks 

 

Those are bash shell scripts for the binary commands - so they didn't "get moved"

btw, 1.12.0_pre7-r1 is now out with those fixes (and more!) in place  :Smile: 

----------

